# Toshiba Satellite Graphics Card Upgrade?



## Xquizite (Oct 23, 2006)

I just recently got a Toshiba Satellite A665-S6094 and I'm wondering if it would be possible to upgrade the video card? It came with an nVidia GeForce 310M, which can run games on the lowest settings, but I'm wanting to do some high-end gaming on the laptop (Rift, Bad Company 2, Left 4 Dead).

This is my first laptop, so I'm not too sure how one goes about upgrading laptop parts in this aspect. Can you even buy dedicated laptop video cards separately? I couldn't find any on newegg.

It has an i7 and 4GB of RAM, so I'd hate to have to be stuck with this entry-level graphics card and not use the laptop to its full potential so to speak.


----------



## dai (Jul 2, 2004)

it has a pcie slot

even when you can find a discreet card it usually is very expensive

they are very difficult to procure contact toshiba


----------



## Xquizite (Oct 23, 2006)

Hmm alright. I think I may just end up selling this and getting a better laptop then.


----------



## Xquizite (Oct 23, 2006)

Eh, decided I was just going to keep the laptop. I contacted Toshiba about upgrading the graphics card but every time I got a hold of them, I felt like the people I was speaking to hardly knew what they were talking about.

I asked if I was able to upgrade the graphics card for a Toshiba laptop and the only answers I got was a simple "No, we cannot". They didn't even look up my laptop model or anything.


----------



## Wrench97 (May 10, 2008)

Have a look here> MXM Upgrade Home Page
It's not cheap and the results are not the same as adding a high dollar card to a desktop PC. 

A couple of other things to note, often the motherboard is designed to supply only the power required by the installed card, some models for example the largest card available is the one you have because that's as powerful as the motherboard can supply power to. Battery life(time on battery) will drop off drastically so keep that in mind if you need to travel and use it unplugged.


----------

